

Ask HN: College or Technological Educational Institute - byom

I just finished a P-TECH High School. Now I have to options:
1. Enroll in College and work part-time (20 hours)
2. Work full-time (40 hours) and enroll in an Technological Educational Institute, which is more like an evening school.<p>What would you do?
======
dcole2929
First just so you know you have more than these options. If you're committed
though to getting a degree though option 1 is your absolute best bet.

Both options are exhausting. I've done both at times but you are way more
likely to persist and actually finish doing option 1. A lot of people are able
to take classes at night and actually get something out of it but it is a lot
harder because by the time you get there you are already tired from having
worked all day. That's not even taking into account school work outside of
class.

You will make more money working 40 hrs a week but that also means you will
get tempted to say screw school, especially if you start make a decent wage.
And while it is completely possible to live a great life without a degree you
will definitely be limiting some of your options.

Lastly going to school full time as a student is a much richer experience.
It's a lot easier to meet people and feel apart of the campus. This is by no
means a prerequisite but it is an underrated part of the college experience.
And even if you're not in it for the social aspects financially it can also be
rewarding. Those random clubs all have scholarships they give out, as do a lot
of the greek and student government orgs.

Look for scholarships. Carefully consider loans. But either way you go good
luck.

~~~
byom
Thanks!

